# question for forum...making first trip to NODAK this fall.



## duckmanhoss (Sep 16, 2009)

We are making our first trip to NoDak this fall for waterfowl season. We will be arriving 10/13 and leaving on 10/22. We enjoy all types of waterfowl hunting (ducks and geese) We want to make sure we are properly equipped so question to the group. 
Decoy wise: 8 doz. GHG full body duck, 5 doz ghg full body pro grade honkers, 4 doz bigfoot full bodies, 1 doz. ghg full body specks. We have several mojos, baby mojos, etc. We want to hunt not only fields, but potholes also. We are coming with 8 men and will probably have to split into two groups each morning unless we can hide effectively in the fields. Most of the group have hunted Sask for several years and were choosing to hunt NOdak this year please help with any suggestions. I suspect based on observations made while driving through the hunting should be similar to what we have seen in Sask. If this is wrong please enlighten me. 
Now for the questions, what about Canada goose magnets? 
What about snow decoys, we only have shells and magnets available for snows?
What about floaters for geese and ducks. We would like to add in a transition pothole hunt or two if possible. Do geese use these up there, do we need goose floaters and if so how many? How many duck floaters to bring and if so what species in the potholes?
I was thinking of buying a dozen more duck fullbodies, should I buy some of the ghg pintails or blacks to give ducks a different look or is this a waste of money? 
We already have one trailer full, however, we just bought another trailer. Any feedback would be appreciated. We are hunting Near Tolley and Greene in North central/West North dakota. We are only about 20 miles south of the border. Will we most likely be encountering local ducks/geese or migrators the third week in october? Thanks in advance for any input you can give me.
Duckmanhoss


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

duckmanhoss said:


> We are making our first trip to NoDak this fall for waterfowl season. We will be arriving 10/13 and leaving on 10/22. We enjoy all types of waterfowl hunting (ducks and geese) We want to make sure we are properly equipped so question to the group.
> Decoy wise: 8 doz. GHG full body duck, 5 doz ghg full body pro grade honkers, 4 doz bigfoot full bodies, 1 doz. ghg full body specks. We have several mojos, baby mojos, etc. We want to hunt not only fields, but potholes also. We are coming with 8 men and will probably have to split into two groups each morning unless we can hide effectively in the fields. Most of the group have hunted Sask for several years and were choosing to hunt NOdak this year please help with any suggestions. I suspect based on observations made while driving through the hunting should be similar to what we have seen in Sask. If this is wrong please enlighten me.
> Now for the questions, what about Canada goose magnets?
> What about snow decoys, we only have shells and magnets available for snows?
> ...


WOW - slow down duckman!!!

Here are some answers to your questions.

First and foremost scouting will be more important than anything you asked about above. Scout your tail off and you will do well. As to your questions above.

1 goose magnets - don't need them IMO
2 snow decoys - it might be a little early for them but bring them if you want. There will most likely not be a lot around yet.
3 Floaters - you won't need more than 1-2 doz duck decoys per transition slough. goose floaters in transisiton sloughs are probably overkill but bring em if you want. 
4 species - mallard decoys and you will be fine
5 most likely you will see some migrators at that point in October.

Good Luck - take care of the locals and they will take care of you.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

For the field hunting, you are golden on equipment. Don't bother buying any more FB duck decoys, they aren't necessary. If you bring floaters, just throw them out to "fill in" your spread where need be. If you're targeting ducks, it don't hurt to throw out some goose dekes either. If you're targeting geese, leave the duck decoys in the trailer.

Goose magnets - never heard of em. Not necessary would be my guess.

For pothole duck hunting you'll be fine with mallard dekes, 2dz.

I'm not too familiar with that area, but my guess is there will be huntable numbers of snows around at that time. At least there are where I hunt which is 20-30 miles S of the border.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Numbers for snows may still be a bit weak but pockets of huntable numbers may be found. The shells and magnets will work but hunting snows is all about numbers. I have about 8 dz shells, 10 dz windsocks and 5 dz silouettes. and many days that doesn't seem to be enough.

Bring the spec decoys if you have room but you won't see many and generally they just seem to drop in with the canadas or snows and blues.

I still have not made up my mind on goose magnets. I don't use them with Canadas and put them on short stakes for S&Bs

For floaters a couple dozen mallards will do as evertything will come in to them. We rarely see black ducks so leave those decoys at home. Pintail numbers were good last year and it looks the same for this year but with a limit of one you will pull enough with the other decoys that you can probably leave those at home too. I'm not sure I'd mess with goose floaters for potholes. That time of the year the geese are inclined to use flooded fields or larger bodies of open water.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Only thing I will add is that a half dozen goose floaters works very well in attracting ducks to a wetland. I think it is the size of them that allows for visibility at a greater distance. I put them out away from the ducks but within shotgun range if possible. Plus they work great for pulling in singles and pairs of geese split off from the main flocks.

Otherwise most of the questions have been answered.


----------



## duckmanhoss (Sep 16, 2009)

I appreciate the feedback, as you can tell trailer space will be somewhat limited so I appreciate all the help. I didn't mention it but I planned on some goose floaters as well. They are a big help around here in Kentucky where I hunt as well on ducks. They don't necessarily bring the ducks in to them on most days, however, any ducks that can't decide it usually helps.
I appreciate all the info on the same day. Good luck this season and don't worry if there is one thing I have learned from freelancing SasK its that the landowners and scouting are your biggest allies. 
I assume that most of you guys are locals or hunt here frequently, do landowners like or accept small gifts. I don't know like food or drink or something along those lines? I did not know whether this would be viewed in a positive light or not? Thanks again.


----------



## niener (Jan 7, 2008)

We've given landowners gift cards to local grocery stores, liqueur, or just a few thank you's, just being respectfull is what really matters. Which it sounds like you will.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Sorry for putting rain on your trip but water in this area other than the refuges to the east and west provide little choices. There will be some ducks in the area in the migration is in motion and snow geese tend to come through later than your trip, at least that has been the trend. Also for snow geese unless you have a minimum a few hundred decoys it will be a real challenge

If you still are stuck on this area bring your fishing rod because when the weather is nice hunting can be near impossible. Fishing the Grano bridge can be good in the fall.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Deacon we have more water than ever...lots of potholes, still dont think it is worth the $ to drive up to Tolley from Kentucky sent you a pm


----------



## Prairie Dweller (Jul 4, 2009)

I just use 5 to 7 for water. Course I sit right in the sweet spot, hide like a mink and think like a duck.

Yeah, you better bring more decoys, magnets, twirly birds and war paint.

:roll:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

my best advice is spend some more time posting help and opinions on this site so you will get a little more known than for having 2 posts asking questions about coming to ND..........trust me people look and see you have 2 posts and both referring about you needing help coming to ND and most pretty much want to give you the finger, so stick around, make friends, and you will get more information than you could have ever imagined!


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

If I was going all the way to 20 miles south of the border, I would keep on going North to Canada. More ducks, bigger limits and less pressure. I was in the area you are going about a week ago and honestly I was suprised by the number of birds I saw. I was expecting a lot more.


----------



## duckmanhoss (Sep 16, 2009)

averyghg, I started to write a long reply then thought better of it. If someone wants to give me the finger then okay. They don't know me I am a good guy, their loss.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

duckman be careful if you decide to give liquor I know plenty of people who see giving liquor in very poor taste.


----------



## duckmanhoss (Sep 16, 2009)

Well we have been going to Canada for several years, however, last year we were turned back due to a couple guys having DUI's in their past. So we decided as a group to spend our money in the U.S. rather than pay off the Canadian consulate to get them to let us in. We had several good years in Sask., however, this was rather frustrating to most of us who had been getting in and assumed any snags were behind us. So now were nodak bound instead of sask bound.


----------



## duckmanhoss (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks will keep that in mind. Just trying to think outside the box, We are from Kentucky and was trying to think of something we are good at here in Kentucky that people in Nodak might view as a novelty or a treat. We really do appreciate the hospitality of locals who allow hunting on their ground. Around here many places are leased by guides, or others and it is difficult to find a place to hunt if you do not own ground. I have a farm, however, land is so expensive you can only buy so much before your wife is ready to disown you because you've spent so much on a place to hunt if you know what I mean. I was just thinking we made good bourbon here. We also make good Country ham and other things. I was just going to bring something like that. I might stick to the gift card thing. I was just thinking the guy we used to hunt with in Jonesboro, Arkansas every year looked forward to that bottle of Knob Creek Bourbon we brought because it was something he could not get in Arkansas easily. It was kinda a novelty.
Duckmanhoss


----------

